

Apple's Incredible Shrinking Profit Growth — in 1 Graph - colinismyname
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2013/04/apples-incredible-shrinking-profit-growth-in-1-graph/275240/

======
MaysonL
Typical Quartz linkbait. What's it doing on Atlantic?

